# WHEEL COVERS



## Paula B (Dec 7, 2018)

Newbie to this forum here....
I want to get my boyfriend wheel covers for the 2003 Holiday Rambler Ambassador he bought this year (36PST with 22.5 inch tires) but I don't know what size to get or where exactly to purchase them.  He lives in a different town where the motor home is parked so I am unable to measure the entire wheel diameter anytime soon before Christmas.  Looking for suggestions on what size I should get him and may be the best place to get them from.  Any advice/suggestions appreciated!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2018)

Are you talking about the covers to protect against weather?  If so go to any near by rv supply and counter help should be able to supply correct ones.  If not go on lot and find a rv with same and measure wheel.


----------



## WeekendRver (Dec 13, 2018)

If you just look on Amazon you will find lots of RV Tire cover options. They usually make them large enough to fit most tire sizes.


----------

